# Can't find zpool in Fixit environment



## sim (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

I need to export a root zpool (zroot).  Obviously I can't do this whilst the system is running so I've booted into a USB pen Fixit environment and loaded the zfs kernel modules.  Trouble is, I can't see my pool:


```
Fixit# zpool list
no pools available
Fixit# zpool export zroot
cannot open 'zroot': no such pool
```

This isn't entirely surprising I suppose, presumably I need to tell it where to find the pool. Problem is I can't find any description of how to do this.  (Access to the web is somewhat compromised with my main system being down, which isn't helping!)

(system is 8.1 stable)

Any ideas? 

sim


----------



## Alt (Jul 18, 2010)

You should import instead of export


----------



## Erratus (Jul 18, 2010)

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   27 0xffffffff80100000 867d78   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80968000 18fa90   zfs.ko
 3    2 0xffffffff80af8000 3868     opensolaris.ko
```
Did you load zfs.ko and opensolaris.ko?


----------



## sim (Jul 19, 2010)

Erratus said:
			
		

> ```
> # kldstat
> Id Refs Address            Size     Name
> 1   27 0xffffffff80100000 867d78   kernel
> ...



Yes I did that. (I don't think the zfs/zpool commands would work at all otherwise).

sim


----------



## Nukama (Jul 19, 2010)

Give [CMD="Fixit#"]zpool import -f ${POOLNAME}[/CMD] a try.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 19, 2010)

You can only export pools that are in use.  If you boot to a fixit shell, you have not enabled ZFS nor imported the pool.  Thus, there's nothing to export, as the error output shows.

You can import the pool, though, using `# zpool import <poolname>`.  And you can get a list of importable pools using `# zpool import`.


----------

